# Hello from WA!



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi my name is Quinn I am from Mountlake Terrace, WA. and I just found this site. Some of you may know me from the halloween forum. I love building props and have a high halloween fever!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice to see you here Blood!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings to the mighty Quinn. What kind of haunt do you do?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guy!


----------



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

scareme said:


> Greetings to the mighty Quinn. What kind of haunt do you do?


Just a home haunt, front yard, Garage, and going to do the back yard this year aswell. I build alot of my own props and grow pumpkins.:jol:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Blood. You will have to check out the pumpkin thread when you get ready to grow your pumpkins.


----------



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

Joiseygal said:


> Welcome Blood. You will have to check out the pumpkin thread when you get ready to grow your pumpkins.


 Looking forward to it! Now if I can just rat proof my patch I will be all set!:voorhees:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Weocome to the forum...


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL, I forgot which forum I was on for a second when I saw you on this thread!! I was thinking "Hey!!! I know I was your SR last fall........"
DohDeDohDeDoh!

Welcome!


----------

